# Oris Big Crown ProPilot Cal 111



## Dioptric

This watch is amazing:


















































The new Oris in-house movement is impressive.


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

That's spectacular. I think with all the hype from other brands, this new one has been largely ignored, which is a shame. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall

Great photos. I love this watch too. I have other Oris watches but the in-house calibre is so good. Love the Big Crown ProPilot finishing but it is especially well done on the Calibre 111.

Love the design of the clasp but it was too bulky for me in practice. Now I have mine happily on an Erika's Originals Black Ops MN strap.

Looking forward to your continued thoughts on this watch. I sing its praises to everyone. It doesn't get the attention it deserves.


----------



## Dioptric

Wonderful strap - looks very nice on your wrist.

Yes, I agree this watch is underappreciated. There are many elements of it that are appealing:
1. Caliber 111 movement - Oris' first in-house movement in a long time, wonderful to look at.
2. 10-day (actually it goes to 11 days, based on Oris' CEO) power reserve. I don't know of another watch that can do this amount.
3. Double-domed, internal and external anti-reflection coated front and back sapphire crystals
4. 9 o'clock date (and slightly larger date size) - I actually like this as it is unobtrusive on the watch, and hides under a shirt sleeve if you just want to peek at the watch (as long as you wear the watch on the left wrist).
5. Screw-down crown with 100m water resistance. And nice large crown size, very nice to wind and set.
6. Large, clear hands and indicators, all lumed very evenly.
7. Very high quality case, with a hint of 'tool watch' look to it, but tasteful, that makes it compatible with many wardrobes.
8. Beautifully-balanced small seconds hand and power reserve meter.
9. Love the strap/clasp (kind of like a seatbelt clasp). Have the OEM metal band coming soon, so will see how it works.

This watch has as much as the IWC Big Pilot (save for maybe the large seconds hand on the BigPilot) or more (i.e. clear case back, 10-day power supply) for a fraction of the price. It is an 'underdog' in it's price range, and certainly deserves much more praise.

There is a person who posted a blue dial version of the Oris Big Crown Propilot Cal 111 on prior threads. Supposedly that version is only from a dealer in Europe, but hopefully it will be available elsewhere.

Really enjoying and appreciating this watch!


----------



## Dioptric

On bracelet:


----------



## Spring-Diver

Stunning:-! 

Excellent photos as well!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## trhall

Dioptric said:


> View attachment 11804642


The clasp on my fabric bracelet is the seat belt style. Is that the official bracelet for that watch or another Oris bracelet? Thought all of the Big Crown ProPilot used the seat belt clasp but never have seen the bracelet in person. Thanks!


----------



## Dioptric

trhall said:


> The clasp on my fabric bracelet is the seat belt style. Is that the official bracelet for that watch or another Oris bracelet? Thought all of the Big Crown ProPilot used the seat belt clasp but never have seen the bracelet in person. Thanks!


Not sure...I have the seat belt clasp on the fabric strap as well. I believe this is the official bracelet as I picked it up directly from the AD, where they sized it for my wrist. It's very nice - very smooth, rounded feel to the edges, comfortable, and surprisingly light. The button to release the clasp is on one side only, and it's very smooth to work.

I think I prefer the fabric strap over the bracelet on weight and esthetic looks, but will wear the bracelet during the warmer summer months


----------



## Wolfy1909

Hi dioptric,

huge congrats on that great piece!
Oris's inhouse caliber is highly underrated in my opinion.

Can you say something about the accuracy?

Thanks and always wear it in the best of health.

Cheers
Wolfgang


----------



## Dioptric

Wolfy1909 said:


> Hi dioptric,
> 
> huge congrats on that great piece!
> Oris's inhouse caliber is highly underrated in my opinion.
> 
> Can you say something about the accuracy?
> 
> Thanks and always wear it in the best of health.
> 
> Cheers
> Wolfgang


 Thank you, Wolfgang! I cannot attest to having performed an appropriate accuracy test yet, but comparing it to my Citizen eco-drive (which syncs with the atomic clock in Colorado) it is easily within 5-10 seconds over 24 hours.

One aspect of watches with large power reserves is the variability of isochronism depending on where the power reserve is set - i.e. if this watch is wound up all the way to 10 (or 11 per Oris' CEO) days, it may run much faster than usual (one WUS owner said up to 30 seconds per day, if I recall); conversely, if it is set too low (i.e. 1-2 days) it may run much slower than usual.

The in-house Oris movement I think controls this isochronism very well. I've been keeping it around the 5 day mark right now, and so far that seems to be a sweet spot!


----------



## WatchMeWork

Congrats on the piece. I always wondered what the strap was like? Some say too bulky and others say it never softens up. What's your take so far?


----------



## Wolfy1909

@ dioptric: Thanks a lot for your answer. This confirms the great experience I do have with my two Oris (Artelier Complication 2014 and an Aquis Chrono).

Cheers
Wolfgang


----------



## Dioptric

Repeat post - see below


----------



## Dioptric

WatchMeWork said:


> Congrats on the piece. I always wondered what the strap was like? Some say too bulky and others say it never softens up. What's your take so far?


Thanks. The strap is wonderful - it doesn't seem too bulky at all (especially for this somewhat substantial watch). The 'seat buckle' clasp is a real highlight - and you can adjust it precisely to the size you want by sliding the strap through the buckle (just like a seat belt on a plane). It also doesn't seem to soften, and a like that aspect. If a soft cloth strap is needed, then a NATO would be the choice.

Wish Oris' strap was available for other brands!


----------



## Ohmzx

I love this watch so much. It reminds me of IWC Portuguese. Beautiful watch.


----------



## mitchjrj

I love that Oris flies (relatively) under the radar. If you see somebody wearing one chances are very good they're a Watch Guy. I'm hoping to add this piece to my Oris collection later this year for exactly the reasons noted above. It's a superb timepiece in every regard.


----------



## mdaclarke

Oris are really coming on leaps and bounds over the last few years. I consider them to better than Tag's.


----------



## Jeff Scott

trhall said:


> The clasp on my fabric bracelet is the seat belt style. Is that the official bracelet for that watch or another Oris bracelet? Thought all of the Big Crown ProPilot used the seat belt clasp but never have seen the bracelet in person. Thanks!


Yes, that is the same as the clasp on the bracelet for my BCPPDD.


----------



## trhall

Jeff Scott said:


> Yes, that is the same as the clasp on the bracelet for my BCPPDD.


So you have the non-seatbelt clasp? Interesting! I quite like the seatbelt even though it is a bit bulky. Interesting to know they use a different clasp on the bracelet.


----------



## Jeff Scott

Yes. The clasp has one release button on the side of it. I don't find it bulky, at all; in fact, once the watch is on my wrist, after just a few moments, I don't really feel the watch, it just becomes a natural extension on my arm it is that comfortable.


----------



## trhall

In the picture below, you can see how "large" the seatbelt clasp is in relation to the strap. I love it but it is quite thick. Neat to know the bracelet is different.


----------



## RSDA

The 3D effect on the arabic hour markers is awesome.


----------



## Leonine

There's something special about this watch. 
Also, it was until the case back pictures that I realized it was a handwind. Great!


----------



## Ohmzx

One of my fav watch that I have not pull a trigger on it yet......... beauty


----------



## Dioptric

RSDA said:


> The 3D effect on the arabic hour markers is awesome.


Yes, it's very nice. Lots of depth. Especially the '2' marker, which seems to float over the power reserve scale. Fantastic touch!


----------



## Dioptric

Leonine said:


> There's something special about this watch.
> Also, it was until the case back pictures that I realized it was a handwind. Great!


Yes, the handwind part of it was a key reason for getting it. I also actually like the date (large date window, same color as the watch face) at the 9 location. It's actually not that obtrusive, and makes the watch even more unique!


----------



## watchman1221

Must... resist... urge.... to buy....


----------



## BVItalia

What an amazing watch! Oris' in house movement makes it even more amazing. If they could just make it a tad smaller. It's 44mm right? How does it wear?


----------



## trhall

BVItalia said:


> If they could just make it a tad smaller. It's 44mm right? How does it wear?


I wish they would do a 41mm version. Even if they did 5-6 day power reserve instead of 10, that would be great.

Having said that, I don't think it wears too overly big, even at 44mm. I have a 6.75ish wrist and it isn't too bad.


----------



## MadMrB

trhall said:


> I wish they would do a 41mm version. Even if they did 5-6 day power reserve instead of 10, that would be great.
> 
> Having said that, I don't think it wears too overly big, even at 44mm. I have a 6.75ish wrist and it isn't too bad.


IMO Oris make some of the best looking pilot watches, this cal. 111 and the GMT (which I particularly admire) are fantastic pieces... but how I wish that Oris would give us (we normal sized people) some choice in sizes, 41-42mm with a lug to lug of around 50mm would be a real winner!

Would one of you Gentlemen that own either the Cal. 111 or the GMT kindly provide an acurate lug to lug measurement?


----------



## Dioptric

MadMrB said:


> IMO Oris make some of the best looking pilot watches, this cal. 111 and the GMT (which I particularly admire) are fantastic pieces... but how I wish that Oris would give us (we normal sized people) some choice in sizes, 41-42mm with a lug to lug of around 50mm would be a real winner!
> 
> Would one of you Gentlemen that own either the Cal. 111 or the GMT kindly provide an acurate lug to lug measurement?


Just measured my Cal. 111 ProPilot...50mm lug to lug. 22mm lug width.


----------



## MadMrB

Dioptric said:


> Just measured my Cal. 111 ProPilot...50mm lug to lug. 22mm lug width.


Thanks, I was not expecting that. I thought it would be more, but that is a pleasent suprise and now it gets added to my want list


----------



## Earl Grey

I own a ProPilot date and generally like to stay at 40mm and under, but the 41mm PP date works great (lug to lug under 49mm, I believe). My wrist is just under 6.5". I tried on the PP Calibre 111 in the store and was surprised that I could pull it off, if I were into the big watch look. It really did not look ridiculous, and the 50mm LtL is the main reason. The lugs also curve down a lot. The Diver 65 42mm on the other hand is too big for my wrist, mostly because of flat lugs.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## handsoverfist

Awesome watch, especially for the price it's going at. You spend double for an equal (in my opinion) watch from Panerai or IWC. A must-buy on my shopping list for the future


----------



## purekoryo

Love the caseback design and prefer the look on the SS bracelet.


----------



## asr53

Lovely watch BUT, for over a tad £3000 yes i like the 10 day power reserve nice size, but it is not COSC certified, I'm not to hung about it but, Christopher ward have a in-house 5 day power reserve that is half the price and COSC certified, i would buy the Oris myself, but not sure of accuracy as not to many folk seem to have one to make any decision.


----------



## Dioptric

asr53 said:


> Lovely watch BUT, for over a tad £3000 yes i like the 10 day power reserve nice size, but it is not COSC certified, I'm not to hung about it but, Christopher ward have a in-house 5 day power reserve that is half the price and COSC certified, i would buy the Oris myself, but not sure of accuracy as not to many folk seem to have one to make any decision.


Yes the CWs certainly look great, and nice re: COSC certification. Will have to see how accurate the ProPilot 111 is (is there an app for that?) and provide the info sometime.


----------



## asr53

I hope it is accurate, i like it myself, but for the Christopher ward watch 5days power reserve and COSC certified at £1500 half price of the oris sounds tempting.


----------



## dnhill

Dioptric said:


> Thank you, Wolfgang! I cannot attest to having performed an appropriate accuracy test yet, but comparing it to my Citizen eco-drive (which syncs with the atomic clock in Colorado) it is easily within 5-10 seconds over 24 hours.
> 
> One aspect of watches with large power reserves is the variability of isochronism depending on where the power reserve is set - i.e. if this watch is wound up all the way to 10 (or 11 per Oris' CEO) days, it may run much faster than usual (one WUS owner said up to 30 seconds per day, if I recall); conversely, if it is set too low (i.e. 1-2 days) it may run much slower than usual.
> 
> The in-house Oris movement I think controls this isochronism very well. I've been keeping it around the 5 day mark right now, and so far that seems to be a sweet spot!


I have had this watch for about two months and love its fit and finish. I purchased it with the metal bracelet but as with my pilot watches, I prefer a leather band. I also have the Oris Big Crown GMT and they both share the same family looks. I had hoped the watch would be more accurate than it has proven to be. I face a variation based on how much it is wound. Over the two months, it has become better as the swings greater than 20 seconds per day have stopped.

I agree the power reserve days 4 through 6 are the most accurate. Therefore, I have chosen to keep it wound in that area. I'm a little disappointed in the in-house accuracy, but perhaps my watch is the abnormal one. Another owner reports near perfect accuracy during the entire 10 day period.

I love the beautiful back view of the movement.


----------



## trhall

Dioptric said:


> Will have to see how accurate the ProPilot 111 is (is there an app for that?) and provide the info sometime.


I've been bad about collecting data points on mine but I agree it is most on time between days 4-6. Here are some images of what I have recorded so far, over a couple months of use.

This is a mixture of wearing in rotation, winding a few times a week, and sometimes not winding until I only have about 2 days left in reserve. So yes, highly unscientific... But still interesting, nonetheless.


----------



## asr53

Sounds good, although there are not enough users to get an overall accuracy report, if it had the COSC certification i might have been tempted, i appreciate that COSC is not everything, but wind up watches have never been as accurate as Autos, that said if the consensus of the majority of users reported your accuracy then i might feel different. Thanks for the timeograph readings.


----------



## carlhaluss

That really is an amazing watch. It really got me, though, when I saw it on the bracelet. Must go and take another look at this model. I have seen it at the AD and was already impressed.

I am really enjoying this wonderful thread as well. Thank you.
Carl


----------



## Dioptric

trhall said:


> I've been bad about collecting data points on mine but I agree it is most on time between days 4-6. Here are some images of what I have recorded so far, over a couple months of use.
> 
> This is a mixture of wearing in rotation, winding a few times a week, and sometimes not winding until I only have about 2 days left in reserve. So yes, highly unscientific... But still interesting, nonetheless.


Thanks for the data info, trhall. What app are you using, by the way? Any additional equipment needed?


----------



## trhall

Dioptric said:


> Thanks for the data info, trhall. What app are you using, by the way? Any additional equipment needed?


It is Watch Tracker. Nothing else needed!


----------



## Dioptric

trhall said:


> It is Watch Tracker. Nothing else needed!


Thanks! Will likely download it!


----------



## rellybelly

I obsess over this piece every couple of months and happy to have found this thread. 

Tried one on in an AD, it sits near the very max my 7" wrist can handle. Which I'm okay with.

Looking to buy one on bracelet. None have popped up on secondary market so now I'm weighing AD vs Grey mkt... Guessing this thing wouldn't be cheap if it had to go back to Oris w/o warranty, but what are odds that a new 111 will need service? Do Grey market sellers like get the bottom of the barrels?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rellybelly

vs Nomos Orion 38mm









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dioptric

rellybelly said:


> vs Nomos Orion 38mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


It fits well on your wrist!
Get both of those


----------



## Dioptric

rellybelly said:


> I obsess over this piece every couple of months and happy to have found this thread.
> 
> Tried one on in an AD, it sits near the very max my 7" wrist can handle. Which I'm okay with.
> 
> Looking to buy one on bracelet. None have popped up on secondary market so now I'm weighing AD vs Grey mkt... Guessing this thing wouldn't be cheap if it had to go back to Oris w/o warranty, but what are odds that a new 111 will need service? Do Grey market sellers like get the bottom of the barrels?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I've bought from before, they are great in my opinion.
However, went to AD and paid a bit more for the ProPilot Call 111, due to the newer movement. Probably was wise, as drthrall has mentioned some movement issue with his right now.
The AD might be able to swing a deal for you if you ask. My AD reduced the price somewhat and also threw in the OEM bracelet as a bonus. Plus I like them!


----------



## trhall

Dioptric said:


> The AD might be able to swing a deal for you if you ask. My AD reduced the price somewhat and also threw in the OEM bracelet as a bonus. Plus I like them!


My AD ordered one in for me to see before I took the plunge. I bought it. Got them to knock about 10% off. Could've done more but I like giving them my repeat business.

As mentioned I'm happy I have a warranty. Hopefully will find out what happened to mine soon.


----------



## mitchjrj

I still lust after this piece.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mathurss

Thanks for all the feedback on this thread. I finally pulled the trigger and should have mine in the next week or so. I decided to go with the green textile strap because of the look and the novelty of the adjustable clasp. Can't wait.


----------



## ccm123

Looks really nice!


----------



## mathurss

Still waiting on mine to come in but in the meantime I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas on a good dark brown after market leather strap for it? Looking for something not overly thick as I find thicker straps correlate with less comformability and therefore less comfort for me.


----------



## Dioptric

mathurss said:


> Thanks for all the feedback on this thread. I finally pulled the trigger and should have mine in the next week or so. I decided to go with the green textile strap because of the look and the novelty of the adjustable clasp. Can't wait.


Congrats - you will love this watch. It is unique, and really falls under the radar. Beautifully made, and a classic in my opinion!


----------



## Dioptric

mathurss said:


> Still waiting on mine to come in but in the meantime I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas on a good dark brown after market leather strap for it? Looking for something not overly thick as I find thicker straps correlate with less comformability and therefore less comfort for me.


Check with trhall on the strap he uses...he has pictures of it somewhere.


----------



## MadMrB

mathurss said:


> Still waiting on mine to come in but in the meantime I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas on a good dark brown after market leather strap for it? Looking for something not overly thick as I find thicker straps correlate with less comformability and therefore less comfort for me.


Christopher Ward have a sale on at the moment, and are selling leather straps with deployment clasp and quick release spring bars for £29.95, picked a couple up myself.

https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/laiceps-yub


----------



## trhall

Dioptric said:


> Check with trhall on the strap he uses...he has pictures of it somewhere.


My main one I've shown pictures of is an Erika's Originals MN strap, which isn't leather but is nice. Very comfy. She also does leather straps.










Depending on the look one is going for, straps from _aboen on Instagram are pretty great looking too.


----------



## mathurss

Thanks for the strap recommendations for the watch. I received it today and it's as magnificent as I thought it would be. I'm delighted with the aesthetic as I thought I would be but the thing that has impressed me the most is how smooth the winding of the stem is. Like butter.


----------



## rellybelly

Congrats! From where did you purchase it?

Also, please let us know how it keeps time, particularly how it changes across it's power reserve.


----------



## mathurss

I got it from the forum sponsor, Topper Jewelers, and it was a good buying experience. 
As for the timekeeping, I'm only two days into the power reserve and it is on time with the reference I set it to. I'll let everyone know how it performs across the entire 10 days in my anecdotal experience.


----------



## ped

Since having mine (though it's not the 'pilot' version) I've only fully wound it a couple of times, normally I keep it in the 4/5 day zone and wind it daily, just because I like it... but in the last 20 days it's been through two full cycles and I set it 10 seconds fast... it's lost... TWO SECONDS!


----------



## tysonmax

I saw this in person last week at my dealer and it's so much nicer in person. Had a real quality feel to it.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

That looks good, and the movement is spot on,


----------



## rellybelly

Just bought a ProPilot date to test the waters.. Wondering if it will be a fair telltale for the finishing and attention to detail in the 111? I.e. hands, indices, lume


----------



## mathurss

Yes I think the hands, lume and indices are what you would expect from any of the watches in Big Pilot family. There is a guilloche pattern to the numbered section of the power reserve and small seconds subdials that I don't believe exists on the any of the other dials in the BP family (not sure though).

I wound mine to the full 10 days the day I got it and synchronized it to time.gov. It very quickly went to about 15 seconds fast and then gradually slowed until it ended about 15 seconds slow. Not chronometer grade but easily within my needs. 

The interesting thing is that I expected it to stop at 10 days (or at 11 per Oris' CEO). This morning it finally died 6 hours short of its 12th day. I'm very impressed.


----------



## TheGiant

Mathurss, I checked with Oris and the original brown crocodile strap cost $450. They go perfect with the gray dial. Don't skimp. A reliable grey market vendor has recently reduced the price with the steel bracelet for $2995. A steal! I bought two Oris's from this vendor , a pro diver and RUF Chrono TT3, and all are perfect.


----------



## TheGiant

Hello Trhall, I am about to pull the trigger on this Oris Calibre 111 watch but the only reason that give me pause is the movement reliability. Have they given you any feedback on root cause for your issue on the movement? And what was the original issue?

thank, Andre


----------



## mitchjrj

mathurss said:


> The interesting thing is that I expected it to stop at 10 days (or at 11 per Oris' CEO). This morning it finally died 6 hours short of its 12th day. I'm very impressed.


That was an intentional change from the 110, which apparently really suffered with accuracy towards the end of the wind. The 111 expanded the actual reserve so when it gets close to the rated 10 days there is more force on tap. It is still a 10 day movement.

I'm a huge fan of this watch, but at this level and with the attention to an in-house movement it really should be tracking better. Amazing piece, though.


----------



## trhall

TheGiant said:


> Hello Trhall, I am about to pull the trigger on this Oris Calibre 111 watch but the only reason that give me pause is the movement reliability. Have they given you any feedback on root cause for your issue on the movement? And what was the original issue?


Sorry work has been busy and I didn't see my name until now.

I wouldn't be too concerned. I think it was just a fluke with mine. Mine had to go back to Switzerland and should be back in early September. I'll keep everyone posted with what I hear.

Don't let my one issue concern you. I'm looking forward to the watch's return as I really enjoy this watch. It's a beauty! I wouldn't hesitate to buy one.


----------



## Barge

*I love mine*

I wore mine to a watch store event where there was an Oris rep, who said initially their were 33 blue dials made for the retailer where I got mine, but that they would be available later for other retailers eventually.:think:


----------



## ped

Just went away for a week. Left the Oris with a full wind, came back and still 3 days left, keeping perfect time. Love it.


----------



## trhall

*Re: I love mine*



Barge said:


> I wore mine to a watch store event where there was an Oris rep, who said initially their were 33 blue dials made for the retailer where I got mine, but that they would be available later for other retailers eventually.:think:
> 
> View attachment 12467323


That would be great! I love my anthracite dial but the blue is pretty spectacular. More general availability of it would be nice; it's a very nice shade of blue that I think a lot of people will like.

Wish they actually also made a black sunburst dial, similar to the newly announced Big Crown ProPilot WorldTimer.


----------



## dukeskd

Does anyone have the reference number of the stainless steel bracelet itself? I have a 111 on NATO but would like to buy the bracelet.


----------



## trhall

dukeskd said:


> Does anyone have the reference number of the stainless steel bracelet itself? I have a 111 on NATO but would like to buy the bracelet.


If you go to the website and look on a desktop computer (the non-mobile version of the site), you will see the reference number for the watch.

The numbers/letters after the hyphen remote the bracelet / strap part number, I've been told. You should be able to use that to order the bracelet I believe. So I think it is "8 22 19".

That's what one retailer told me about how to identify them. YMMV but HTH!


----------



## trhall

trhall said:


> If you go to the website and look on a desktop computer (the non-mobile version of the site), you will see the reference number for the watch.
> 
> The numbers/letters after the hyphen remote the bracelet / strap part number, I've been told. You should be able to use that to order the bracelet I believe. So I think it is "8 22 19".
> 
> That's what one retailer told me about how to identify them. YMMV but HTH!


Okay, I looked in the catalog from 2015/2016, which has an included price list. See attached images for more details on the naming conventions and part numbers. The bracelet is in fact "8 22 19".


----------



## TheGiant

I have on order the bracelet version but will order the Croc strap 1 22 72FC and the textile strap 5 22 24FC as soon as I get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiant

Typo 5 22 14FC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dukeskd

Thank you trhall!

A preliminary Google search hasn't resulted in many places where I can buy the bracelet from, maybe I will have to contact Oris.


----------



## trhall

dukeskd said:


> Thank you trhall!
> 
> A preliminary Google search hasn't resulted in many places where I can buy the bracelet from, maybe I will have to contact Oris.


Try any AD who sells Oris. I've had my local dealer get me an official Oris strap before.

Enjoy! Saw the BCPP Calibre 111 on a bracelet recently and it looks great!


----------



## raheelc

I just received this watch, and it's a stunner! Bought it on a textile strap, but also looking for the metal bracelet. If anyone is willing to sell their bracelet please let me know!


----------



## michael8238

That is one nice watch and a very intriguing movement. I do wish they eventually make something even simpler---central second, maybe no date. With that said, this iteration is already much nicer than their super busy calendar models.


----------



## Barge

A lume shot just for kicks.


----------



## TheGiant

Just received this watch today after waiting 4 months from back ordered! Worth the wait. I am going to buy the OEM leather and textile band as well. Total for the two is around $800. Love it so far!,


----------



## BadClams

Greetings! New to WUS and interested in the BCPP111, but need some clarification on the "no grey market" some people have purchased this through? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chris Hohne

BadClams said:


> Greetings! New to WUS and interested in the BCPP111, but need some clarification on the "no grey market" some people have purchased this through? Thanks in advance.


We do not allow the mention of grey market dealers on this forum.


----------



## BadClams

Ok....so Lesson #1) LEARN TO TALK IN CODE.


----------



## Chris Hohne

Or you can always us PM to communicate about sources and dealers.


----------



## BadClams

Fair enough; TBH, I ACTUALLY THOUGHT "no grey market" may have been referring to an actual site that could point me to the best deals through an AD (ok...dumb newb! &#55357;&#56900

If anyone can point me in the right direction, feel free to PM!


----------



## Sparrowhawk

I have been hoping that Oris will put the Caliber 113 movement into a larger, more masculine case. Something similar to the Big Crown ProPilot Cal 111.


----------



## TheGiant

raheelc said:


> I just received this watch, and it's a stunner! Bought it on a textile strap, but also looking for the metal bracelet. If anyone is willing to sell their bracelet please let me know!


Hello, I bought my 111 with the metal bracelet. I am going to order the textile and leather strap for the watch and may not want the bracelet. What are u will to give me for it?

Andre

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Actually, it is not the case that handwound movements are not as accurate as automatic movements.

There are classic stories of Lemania in the '30s winning competitions with handwound movements that had been regulated by Lemania watchmakers. In addition, the Webb C. Ball standard surpasses the COSC specifications and originally those watches were pocket watches.

Your statement may be true for mass produced ETA movements. Of course, in most cases, automatic movements are wound more frequently.



asr53 said:


> Sounds good, although there are not enough users to get an overall accuracy report, if it had the COSC certification i might have been tempted, i appreciate that COSC is not everything, but wind up watches have never been as accurate as Autos, that said if the consensus of the majority of users reported your accuracy then i might feel different. Thanks for the timeograph readings.


----------



## heb

Can the 111 be "hacked"?

heb


----------



## ped

The movement hacks, if that’s what you mean.


----------



## ped

The movement hacks, if that’s what you mean.


----------



## dukeskd

Does anyone here have the stainless steel bracelet and wants to sell it? Please PM me.


----------



## ncb

I've stumbled over the ProPilot 114 and this watch from the latest WatchTime magazine.

I've appreciated the Oris brand and design for many years, but haven't ever pulled the trigger on any specific model. The new calibres, 10 day PR, etc are amazing.

However, the achilles heel in the latest designs are the date. They look like a complete afterthought. I would far prefer they left it out, or maybe moved to 6pm position.

I'm trying to decide whether the pros outweigh the cons.... at least they matched the date wheel to the dial... so it's not completely terrible.


----------



## ped

ncb said:


> I've stumbled over the ProPilot 114 and this watch from the latest WatchTime magazine.
> 
> I've appreciated the Oris brand and design for many years, but haven't ever pulled the trigger on any specific model. The new calibres, 10 day PR, etc are amazing.
> 
> However, the achilles heel in the latest designs are the date. They look like a complete afterthought. I would far prefer they left it out, or maybe moved to 6pm position.
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether the pros outweigh the cons.... at least they matched the date wheel to the dial... so it's not completely terrible.


I agree it looks a bit awkward in the renders they use online, however in the flesh I don't even think about it - in fact I really like it. You have all the essential information across the centre of the dial. I like the space above and below, and you don't lose any indices due to the placement, as there isn't one the other side, either.

I've recently put mine on a different strap, a bit more casual... really love it.


----------



## Rodentman

I like mine. Runs a bit fast but in rotation it's no big deal. I have many straps for my Panerai that are the same lug width (22 IIRC) and I have fun changing straps. The watch was not running properly when new. The amplitude and beat error were out of whack. It had to go back to Switzerland for several months but came back running well. BTW the mainspring when unwound is 5.5 feel long!

http://www.fototime.com/E41D69027D2D72D/standard.jpg


----------



## petesavva

that is a phenomenal watch!!!!


----------



## rellybelly

ped said:


> I agree it looks a bit awkward in the renders they use online, however in the flesh I don't even think about it - in fact I really like it. You have all the essential information across the centre of the dial. I like the space above and below, and you don't lose any indices due to the placement, as there isn't one the other side, either.
> 
> I've recently put mine on a different strap, a bit more casual... really love it.


A gentleman always matches his 10day Oris to his Crocs


----------



## ped

Haha how did that get in there! They’re not even real crocs, they’re croc hommages


----------

